# Breakthrough!



## Chopsy (Oct 10, 2012)

Six weeks ago my H left me. It's been tough on me but gradually I'm becoming stronger and happier. This separation has helped me become a better person. I'm determined to live my life now and not just sitting waiting for him to come back. I'm so done with being sad and lonely! Feelings may come and go but I don't want to wallow anymore. 

I've still got IC (on waiting list) to come, and am still on meds and seeing a dr but it feels like I've made a breakthrough. My situation isn't great atm - no job, no money, but not feeling miserable 24/7 is so freeing.


----------

